# My first FF shots.  Excited :)



## JacaRanda (Oct 5, 2015)

FF = Feathers & Flowers If I ever do something like this again, it may help to color coordinate some flowers with the birds.
C&C always welcomed.

1) White-faced Ibis



LNRP-7528_October 04, 2015 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr



DPH-7788_October 04, 2015-Edit by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

2) Juvy Black-crowned Night Heron



DPH-7778_October 04, 2015 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr



DPH-7769_October 04, 2015 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

3) Green Heron



LNRP-7629_October 04, 2015 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr



DPH-7783_October 04, 2015 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

4) Black-crowned Night Heron



LNRP-7669_October 04, 2015 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr



DPH-7779_October 04, 2015 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 5, 2015)

At first glance I thought this said something about brides and flowers and went - what?? then realized it was birds and flowers (thank goodness! lol).

I really like the second one, where the flower in the background somewhat echoes the one in the foreground. I like the one of the heron standing on one leg, you got some nice shots of the herons all around.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 5, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> At first glance I thought this said something about brides and flowers and went - what?? then realized it was birds and flowers (thank goodness! lol).
> 
> I really like the second one, where the flower in the background somewhat echoes the one in the foreground. I like the one of the heron standing on one leg, you got some nice shots of the herons all around.


 
Thank you


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 5, 2015)

Excellent.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 5, 2015)

Number one is a stunner! Number three stands out for me too!! Lovely bunch!


----------



## jaomul (Oct 5, 2015)

I like them all. As for a great flower shot I really like the last one.


----------



## waday (Oct 5, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jasii (Oct 5, 2015)

The flowers rock all the way.............


----------



## runnah (Oct 5, 2015)

#1 is amazing.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 5, 2015)

Wow, thank you all.


----------



## pjaye (Oct 5, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous. I love the colors on the Ibis. What a great set.


----------



## Rgollar (Oct 5, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## FITBMX (Oct 5, 2015)

#1 is really wonderful, just a great sharp photo!

I also love those tropical lilies!


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 5, 2015)

TY FITBMX


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 5, 2015)

good stuff.


----------



## snerd (Oct 5, 2015)

Those are all fantastic, Jack! I saw my very first white-faced Ibis last month. Ever! Then I see the incredible shot you got of one.......... outstanding!


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 5, 2015)

I really like #1, so much I nominated for POTM!  Nice one @JacaRanda 
#4 is awesome too!


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## mmaria (Oct 6, 2015)

#1 great, incredible, beautiful
beautiful colors, great timing
well done Jack!

eta: wanted to nominate it but I've just seen it's been already nominated


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2015)

DUDE!!! I thought maybe you'd went off the deep end and bought something like a 5D SR!!!


----------



## unpopular (Oct 6, 2015)

Holy macaroni! You've improved *considerably* since I've seen your work last! 

Seriously. What's your secret?


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 6, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> I really like #1, so much I nominated for POTM!  Nice one @JacaRanda
> #4 is awesome too!


 
I appreciate that Kris!  Also a bit


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 6, 2015)

Derrel said:


> DUDE!!! I thought maybe you'd went off the deep end and bought something like a 5D SR!!!


 
LOL.  Doggone title trickery .  But if I had the cash, hmmmmmm 1DX with 300 2.8 or 600 f4.  Fantasy decisions decisions.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 6, 2015)

Excellent... #2 looks like me in the morning.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 6, 2015)

Absolutely love that first one Jaca.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 6, 2015)

unpopular said:


> Holy macaroni! You've improved *considerably* since I've seen your work last!
> 
> Seriously. What's your secret?


 
Thanks Unpopular. 
Honestly -
#1 _Been spending a lot of time on here (TPF)!  
#2 Been spending a lot of time reading and watching videos on photography / cameras / lenses / software all over the web. 
#3 Been looking at lots of other peoples images here (TPF) and Flickr etc.  
#4 Been reading the critique on others images mostly here (TPF).
#5 Been spending time critiquing other TPF'ers images (in between using the forum as entertainment).
#6 Getting out and about as much as I can.  Shoot shoot shoot, practice practice practice, learn learn learn (often from mistakes).
#7 Try not to be lazy >>#2&#6_


----------



## unpopular (Oct 6, 2015)

It's definitely paid off. You've really brought yourself to the next level, and I'm really seeing a definite style of your own. Great work!


----------



## RG16 (Oct 6, 2015)

Beautiful, number 1 takes the prize though for me though!


----------



## Hunter58 (Oct 6, 2015)

Very nice set.  I really like the Green Heron and the last flower.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 6, 2015)

I'd nominate #1 for October but someone beat me to it

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 9, 2015)

Wow!  Saw your photo in the October POTM thread and had to pop in here to say how much I love it!  The colors are amazing.  So glad I did because I got to see the rest of them.  Kudos!


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 9, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> Wow!  Saw your photo in the October POTM thread and had to pop in here to say how much I love it!  The colors are amazing.  So glad I did because I got to see the rest of them.  Kudos!


 
Thank you SquarePeg


----------



## baturn (Oct 10, 2015)

Great set! First and last for me.


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 13, 2015)

good heron shot


----------

